# Do you let your toddler watch TV?



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I know it isn't good for them, but I admit that when I was getting dinner together, I'd put a toddler in front of a Baby Einstein video - not because I thought it would make them smarter but because it would keep them quiet while I was working, and I wasn't prepared to baby wear around knives and hot stoves.

Do (or did) your toddlers watch any TV?




*Staff Note: Would you like to leave a comment on this thread? Only Mothering Members can post - and you can become one too! We offer easy Facebook Connect and new account registration. *


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

Honestly, a few times a month. When I'm exhausted, have chores to do, and having him running around, poking the dogs, etc would be the last straw. He gets to choose from the Cars movie, Lady & the Tramp, and Thomas the Tank.


----------



## askins (Jun 26, 2011)

DS typically gets 1 half hour show per day, either Little Einsteins or Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood. This started so that I/the nanny could get his sister down for nap, which used to be quite an ordeal. She goes down easily now, but the TV show habit is sort of established. I'm okay with it - it still gives me some time to deal with DD and have some down time myself. And I feel like it helps him wind down for his own nap.

When he is sick (the lethargic stage of being sick), he basically gets movies all day, as much as he wants - usually Cars and Finding Nemo with sometimes A Night at the Museum thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

I limit TV for everyone. (7yrs 4yrs 15 months) They watch maybe 1hr. They will watch a muppet show or 2.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

My kids watch a good amount of TV daily. Doesn't bother me and I don't feel the need to be apologetic about it or validate my decision.


----------



## Mama505 (Jan 7, 2012)

We occasionally watch a 5min. youtube video or something equivalent when DS (3.5yo) has a question about animals, plants, the planet, etc. And we will watch videos of him or our friend's kids (also short), but we don't own a tv. I think that if tv isn't an option it is a lot easier for everyone to make that (no screen time) work. If there is the option of putting on a show then your kid will want to watch one and you will want to let them, no matter if it is one show a day or unlimited screen time. Same goes with computers, iphones/pads, and games... (some days I want to toss the computer out the window because of its magical allure -to all of us). I think you have to decide what is okay for you, and then stick to your rules. No one rule works for everyone. If half an hour of Doodle Dots while you make dinner is what makes life that much sweeter (for you and the kids) then half an hour of Doodle Dots it is! If you really don't want tv in your life, then you will find a way to make that work for you too.

There is always the down side too... On tough days I think longingly of popping in a video and letting DS zone out while I, well do ANYTHING! But I also have friends who send their kids over to our house so that they will stop begging to watch this-that-and the-other, or just to get them off the couch.


----------



## Sahra Courtney (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm with you. We had a TV in our basement from pre-kids days for movies etc but we gave it away when we had our first kid. I didn't have a TV to watch growing up and I didn't want my kids to have one either. I cannot see any benefit to it that out weighs the multitude of negatives. There was a brief time we let her watch about 1/2 our a day on the computer but saw a change in her behavior we didn't like which reinforced our belief in no TV and no screen time. No video games, no smart phones, no kids computer games....Occasionally for a treat we let our almost 4year old pick out a movie at the library. I challenge anyone to prove tv/screen time is better for a person compared to a book, art, going outdoors, spending time together etc.


----------



## jojoka (Jun 29, 2013)

I let my 2 1/2 year old watch tv, but it's definitely limited. She has lots of other interactions ie: games, craft, reading and play out time.

I usually let her watch tv around the time I'm cleaning up and while I'm cooking our evening meal.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Welcome to the new posters I see here!









I agree that it isn't good for them, but wow sometimes life gets busy and I only have so much time and something's got to give. Sometimes that's what gives. They watch a little TV and I get some work done without a toddler underfoot.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah. All the time. No limits. Our only restriction is that we won't have "cable" (or whatever it's called nowadays), cause there is so much crap and commercials to get through. My kids are 2 and 6 and they both have their own computers and can watch videos and play games whenever they want. We have 5 screens in the living room alone. We are very, very media friendly here. I guess they do see commercials when they go on youtube, but they both are very good at skipping them








.


----------



## Lovemy2boys25 (Dec 17, 2012)

My boys are almost one and two and they LOVE tv, I leave the tv on nick jr all day so they watch it whenever they feel like it, they already seem to have favorite shows!


----------



## jabs (Mar 11, 2010)

The tv is never on during the day when I'm home with my 2 1/2 year old and 7 mth old.

It would probably make my life a whole lot easier and keep me from stressing out trying to get the baby down for a nap while the toddler is noisily being ' creative' in the next room but I just can't bring myself to do it. And , yes, as a result, I generally get nothing done during the day because I have to be with them to play, read, prevent the toddler from smacking the baby in the head, etc. My house is a mess, there are laundry piles everywhere and the diaper pail is probably a bit too ripe for most folk but I'm going to try and hang on to my no tv policy as long as I can. I am aware that one day, I will eventually have to face reality and let them watch, but for the moment, they have no idea what they are missing. It comes on in the evening and on Saturday afternoons for maybe 1/2 hour of rugby matches when hubby is home. He can't abide by the NO TV rule. My 2 1/2 year old will mimic everything he sees during the game, shuts out the rest of his environment and just sits transfixed in front of the screen. That's enough to make me keep the tv off during the day.


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

We have Netflix on our laptops, and my toddler watches Dora or Caillou when I need to make dinner. So yes, every day.


----------



## naturalme (Nov 19, 2005)

We usually do a 20 minute show first thing in the morning, and then inlet my kids play on the iPod or computer for quiet time. I have a 2 and 4 year old and neither one naps anymore.. I'm home all day with them and when I get a break from them I'm a much nicer mama. They both go to their rooms after lunch and have an hour. sometimes they read or play but mostly that's their iPod time.


----------



## dragonflii (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a 6 1/2 yr old stepdaughter a 2 year old son and am 20 wks pregnant. Yes, we watch tv. But, we watch amazon or netflix. I control the programming. Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood is a current favorite and it actually inspired my son to start potty training himself. I am dead serious. I had bought a potty, but I wasn't even trying to get him to go, I just put it there. He saw a potty episode and went to the bathroom all by himself and came and told me. I was bowled over.









I have found the programs we choose to have taught numbers, letters, music, etc and don't feel my kids are set back in any way. While it's a nice thought to be the end all be all for your kids, I frankly don't have the emotional and physical endurance to be ON all day everyday. Sometimes momma needs a break and it's not like its a break anyway. Cooking, cleaning, etc. ;-)


----------



## DrezdinsMama (Aug 11, 2011)

My son just turned 3 and goes to daycare 4x/week. In the afternoon he watches limited TV at daycare (1/2 hour?).

When we're at home the other 3 days/week, we let him watch after nap time, but he doesn't always ask especially if we're doing some other fun activity. There are exceptions of course, like when I have to cook something for lunch (but I usually don't, just cook dinner). My husband and I try to be consistent by telling our son he can watch after nap, but we are flexible about the time especially if we're trying to teach him something (like the other day, he wanted to know about centipedes -- I wasn't about to go digging for one in the garden! A video was a much safer alternative).

Fave video: Dora and the 3 Little Piggies. That's all he wants! Before it was Bonnie Bear. He's picky! And recently he wanted to watch a video on how to make red velvet cupcakes (which I made for his b-day) -- over and over. He's very focused on certain things.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Are 3 year olds still considered toddlers?

My kiddo is three and she gets to watch tv sometimes. I WAH about 35 hours a week, and for 18 of those someone is here to help with childcare and she gets no screen time during those hours. But, for the other 16 hours She is usually either play with toys, playing educational games "at her desk" "on her ipad" which is right next to my desk in the office, and if she gets really fussy sometimes I let her watch DVD's. We don't have "tv" per se, but we have Netflix and 4 DVDs that she has memorized.

She watches it all the time at the grandparents and it drives me insane with the sponge bob and dora. Blah...stop turning my kid into brand snob.


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

DD is 18 months and we've been becoming more and more lax about it. But now that she has started to ask to watch it, I've realized I really don't want that for her now. Maybe when shes a little older, a little sesame street here and there, but I do prefer it to be not an every day thing. That said, I'm the only mama I know IRL with an 18 month old who doesn't let them watch as much tv as they want.


----------



## Sahra Courtney (Jul 20, 2013)

Don't let others actions dictate yours. Pediatric society recommends no TV or screen time for kids under age 2 and limited time after that. Screen time has been linked to increases in attention deficit disorder, obesity, aggressive behavior, various mood disorders etc, etc. This link is a great read, makes good sense and isn't preachy. http://kidshealth.org/parent/positive/family/tv_affects_child.html


----------



## GER611 (Dec 2, 2011)

We try not to turn the tv on in front of our 25 month old. I don't like the way she stares at it when it's on..almost like she's in a trance. I think it's creepy. At this point she is much more interested in going outside, and playing. TV is not an option for her and I think it is working well for us. We don't watch much TV ourselves, so it's really not a big deal. It's a little more work keeping her entertained while I cook dinner and do things around the house, but no biggie. I'm used to it. We will probably continue no TV access for as long as we can. I have also showed her youtube videos of animals -- she heard a woodpecker and wanted to see it, so I pulled up a youtube. I think youtubes can be pretty educational. We will probably also rent movies from the library when she is older. I agree, its tough to parent and do all the things that need to get done. I do definitely get it.


----------



## brennag (Aug 3, 2006)

I do, I don't think it's really that bed. Most things in moderation are OK & some shows are better than others.


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sahra Courtney*
> 
> Don't let others actions dictate yours. Pediatric society recommends no TV or screen time for kids under age 2 and limited time after that. Screen time has been linked to increases in attention deficit disorder, obesity, aggressive behavior, various mood disorders etc, etc. This link is a great read, makes good sense and isn't preachy. http://kidshealth.org/parent/positive/family/tv_affects_child.html


No time limits here. DD is 20mos and watches Disney Jr in the am, and when she wakes up from her nap my FIL usually has it on Bonanza or Gunsmoke re-runs. I grew up on Disney and when at my grandparents we watched Matlock and Zorro. I'm far from obese, incredibly athletic, love the outdoors, never have had an issue with attention, and definitely not aggressive. DD has shown zero behavioral issue because of screen time. She absolutely loves being outside and reading books, is highly intelligent and emotionally in tune to others and has never "zoned out" while watching. So not all kids are going to react the same. I interact with DD while we watch and will explain things, count what we see, or call out colors. I see it as an opportunity to expand her knowledge base and practice her skills. Even if I sit her down to Watch some Mickey while I clean or cook, I always pop in to chat with her.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sahra Courtney*
> 
> I'm with you. We had a TV in our basement from pre-kids days for movies etc but we gave it away when we had our first kid. I didn't have a TV to watch growing up and I didn't want my kids to have one either. I cannot see any benefit to it that out weighs the multitude of negatives. There was a brief time we let her watch about 1/2 our a day on the computer but saw a change in her behavior we didn't like which reinforced our belief in no TV and no screen time. No video games, no smart phones, no kids computer games....Occasionally for a treat we let our almost 4year old pick out a movie at the library. I challenge anyone to prove tv/screen time is better for a person compared to a book, art, going outdoors, spending time together etc.


I don't accept your challenge







. It's not a contest between TV and all else that is good in the world. At least not at my house.


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

Exactly! You don't have to prove something is better than something else to justify doing it. That doesn't make sense. I'm making tortellini for dinner tonight; wouldn't it be ridiculous if I had to prove that it was better for you than chicken stew? Well, I don't.


----------



## gennjuls (Aug 21, 2012)

When we got pregnant my wife said we would not expose our children to tv till at least age 2 because of the AAP. Well, I disn't like the idea. But here we are 2 kid later, ages 2 3/4 and 4 1/2 and I can proudly say they have not watched much in their short lives. In our house, netflix doesn't come on until after the kids are in bed and asleep, and if they wake it, then it just means an early bed time for us too and we are ok with that. We don't share out iphones with the kids and if I do need a break, then we pop on home movies so they can relive some fun memories instead of being brainwashed, in my opinion, by cartrons/movies. When things get rough I sit back and just hug my kids, or turn on music or get them to go outside, but lucky for me my partner comes home early most days and we help each other with the kids. When one of us can't take it anymore the other steps in. That way we don't need the tv crutch. There is a time and a place, my son loves surfig, wants to be a pro surfer, do we let him watch surf videos on youtube, yes, but not everyday. I'd rather watch him surf on the couch or use his fingers and a stick to surf on the rug.
We all do what we feel is right for us. But studies don't lie and there is a reason why the AAP says no tv until age 2 and strongly recomments no tv till at least age 5.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope. They don't eat junk food either. Both are rot for the the body and brain. I think the research is very, very clear. Kids are 4,6 now and it really isn't a big deal.


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Heck yeah we watch TV. I am pregnant and cranky. I challenge anyone to defy me!!! LOL. Seriously, I'm tired all the time so I'm cutting myself some slack.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

go *dalia*


----------



## LittleCapucine (May 16, 2012)

As the child of extreme parents myself (in the crunchy direction), I feel like the balance I've struck comes from hard-won insight. I believe in avoiding extremes and knowing the time and place for everything. We don't own a TV, but I have played movies I've picked and downloaded for my five year old specifically for airplanes, long road trips, the long line at the post office, and very sick days since she was 18 months old. It is rare, therefore, but it is not never. It helps her stay fluent in the current cultural norm; one episode of Dora connects her in a sense of familiarity with her peers for a year! The movies are also in her second language, so at least she's getting that. I bought an 'apptivity case' for my phone this month in hopes of drawing in my 17 month old post-nap in a four hour drive. So in my world, it's neither evil nor daily.


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleCapucine*
> 
> As the child of extreme parents myself (in the crunchy direction), I feel like the balance I've struck comes from hard-won insight. I believe in avoiding extremes and knowing the time and place for everything. We don't own a TV, but I have played movies I've picked and downloaded for my five year old specifically for airplanes, long road trips, the long line at the post office, and very sick days since she was 18 months old. It is rare, therefore, but it is not never. It helps her stay fluent in the current cultural norm; one episode of Dora connects her in a sense of familiarity with her peers for a year! The movies are also in her second language, so at least she's getting that. I bought an 'apptivity case' for my phone this month in hopes of drawing in my 17 month old post-nap in a four hour drive. So in my world, it's neither evil nor daily.


I like this. I didn't have a TV growing up (of course, downloading movies to a computer wasn't an option then) and while on the whole I am extremely grateful to my parents for this (I don't think I'd be the reader/writer I am today otherewise), there is a HUGE swath of 80s/90s pop culture missing, and I always felt a little left out from my peers because of that. Also, I have to admit I'm kind of a t.v. fiend now--not sure if it comes from that or not.

I've recently started letting my 2-year-old watch occasional short YouTube videos if I really need to get something done. I'll say "What kind of cartoon do you want to watch," she'll say "bears" and I show her some random Russian bear cartoon I find. She can't understand the language but is interested in the pictures--loses interest after 10-15 minutes.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I can actually see my kids brains rotting while they are watching Busytown right now. Such a shame.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

If I didn't have TV while my girls were toddlers... I'd have taken up drinking at breakfast.


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrunchyChristianMama*
> 
> I can actually see my kids brains rotting while they are watching Busytown right now. Such a shame.


"Let's get Busytown!!"

If I hear that one more time I'm going to let Mr. Fixit perform brain surgery on me.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalia*
> 
> "Let's get Busytown!!"
> 
> If I hear that one more time I'm going to let Mr. Fixit perform brain surgery on me.


All together! Solve the mystery!


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichelleZB*
> 
> We have Netflix on our laptops, and my toddler watches Dora or Caillou when I need to make dinner. So yes, every day.


On my worst day with my 2 and 4 year old, I'm still glad I'm not Caillou's mom. I know he's just a cartoon character, but what a super-annoying, whiny child!!


----------



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayfishgirl*
> 
> On my worst day with my 2 and 4 year old, I'm still glad I'm not Caillou's mom. I know he's just a cartoon character, but what a super-annoying, whiny child!!


LOL! My husband says Caillou's DAD is the annoying one, haha. He says he wants to kick his ass!! *eyeroll*


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloridaBorn*
> 
> LOL! My husband says Caillou's DAD is the annoying one, haha. He says he wants to kick his ass!! *eyeroll*


I'm sorta crushin' on Caillou's dad. He's such a gentle parent. HOTTT!! ;-P


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah our kid loves tv. He gets sick of me and books and coloring and toys and talking and singing and sometimes I have to do dishes and so on. Plus his dad loves tv and is pretty hands off.


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

I think this decision hat so much to do with your kids. My kids are like zombies in front of a tv. Creepy. Totally zoned out. And when the show is off, they are hyperactive and aggressive (at least DS). And whiny. So, if I let them watch a show to get something done, I pay for it. Or they pay for it. They obviously don't feel good in their skin either. So - no screen time on most days. On Sundays we watch a kids movie together, so it must be good enough that I enjoy it, too  That works. After movie comes dinner and than bed. We don't own a tv. It broke and we never replaced it... My 20 month old does not watch, but she does have zero interest, she never tries to watch with her siblings (only to steal their popcorn  )


----------



## ChristmasLover (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes... Moms have to cook and clean sometimes! For you moms who feel bad because of AAP standards, I can tell you about my teen who watched a lot of pbs...Genius, all AP classes, tested at 10th grade reading level in 4th grade, the list goes on and on...

I believe he turned out so smart because of attachment parenting and reading about 30 books a day to him when he was a toddler.
I really do not believe his brain was ever hurt by tv.


----------



## Lillitu (Jan 19, 2009)

My 3 year old watches TV several days a week for a few hours at a time. Our TV is a streaming TV- no commercials on his programming at all. And I limit what he is allwed to watch. PBS Kids, PBS and Nick Jr. shows on Netflix. I do NOT allow my son to see Disney ANYTHING, as the gender and race crap is AWFUL. Horrible indoctrination there that I would rather he not get.


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lillitu*
> I do NOT allow my son to see Disney ANYTHING


Clearly no Disney trips in your future...What exactly is the race/gender issue you see with Disney (that isn't present just about everywhere else in the real world, aka "equal opportunity")?


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sassyfirechick*
> 
> Clearly no Disney trips in your future...What exactly is the race/gender issue you see with Disney (that isn't present just about everywhere else in the real world, aka "equal opportunity")?


Some of the stereotypes in Disney movies are just plain awful, especially in the older ones. Also, the whole "princess" thing is really Disney driven. It's like girls are supposed to be one way and boys are supposed to be another. It's pretty awful IMO.

Not sure what the equal opportunity thing means.


----------



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

Actually I think some of the Nick Jr stuff is pretty devoid of content. Lillitu, check out the show Imagination Movers. Your son might really like it, it's a Disney Jr show! Also Doc Mcstuffins is about as far away from race and gender stereotypes as you can get!!


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

I really like Charlie and Lola on Disney Jr. We do watch it sometimes over here. I like Nick Jr. a little better. But not much!


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Nickalodeon anything was the first banned channel in our house - interestingly my mother also hated it and banned us from watching it as kids and I can remember sneaking the channel on to watch some shows and looking back they've always had horrible programming... I don't treat my LO like a princess so I don't see a problem with watching shows like Sophia the First - she watches just as much Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and Jake & the Neverland Pirates and prefers toy cars and planes to dress-up, so tv shows don't define the kid gender-wise. Maybe falling for the propaganda in stores and buying the merchandising that goes along with *being* a princess, but certainly not just from watching a 22 minute show.


----------



## EvieBellsMama (Mar 27, 2013)

DD is 3.5 yrs old and she watches maybe 2 hrs TV a day, depending on how busy we are. Luckily I am able to stay home, but with no transportation and not being near a bus stop, I have periods during the day where if I can't take a 25 min break and read on my Kindle I tend to get very anxious and moody (diagnosed Bi-polar II and GAD for 12 years) If things with my mental health were better and I had more energy (I take multiple B-complex vitamins, iron, and folic acid to aid in iron absorption, also diagnosed anemic) I would feel more comfortable not having TV. This is one of those situations where, IMO, you have to do what works for you and your fam. I agree that the negatives may outweigh the positives in general; including taking the time to know about what your kids are watching, or watching it with them to make sure the program is appropriate for your child and your boundaries, and taking time out of free play or other learning activities that would potentially benefit your child more, etc. But for our unconventional lifestyle, where my fiancee is working and we live with my parents who watch a LOT of TV, it *is* nice to keep myself calmer throughout the day in order to be a better and attentive parent to my child. When my mental health problems flare up, despite my treatment with a great therapist, psychiatrist and overall health team, it is incredibly difficult to devote my entire day to my sweet girl without having a meltdown myself. We do great when she can have some quiet time. I did try audiobooks but she just loves her Umizoomi super shapes, and helping answer the hint questions on Blue's Clues. If DD wasn't so into the shows and participating, I would question whether she was benefitting vs. losing out on time spent doing arguably better things. I think you should find something that works for you and your comfort level. And please remember that taking even 20 minutes to yourself during the day while your child plays or has the opportunity to watch TV can give you tremendous emotional benefits and less stress to be Mom. <3


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a 5 year old, a almost 3 year old and a 6 month old. DD1 had NO tv till 2 then just special occasions till 2.5 when she watched 20 min a day... that caused lots of problems, so we now do TV friday and let both bigger kids watch around 40 min of tv that day... much less behavior issues. DD2 has befen watching the friday tv night since a little before 2 years. DS is out with the family when we do TV Friday, so I am sure it will just be that he watches when he becomes interested.

We also use it if we need to really get something done.... like packing for a trip for example... or clean up for a party.


----------

